Ask HN: How much bigger is Google than other co's Twitter, snapchat, Facebook? - meeper16
======
baileyjp
Google is 80% of the world's search engine. Android runs on 70% of phones.
YouTube is the most used video site on the internet. Google Maps is the most
widely used Navigation tools ever. Google Play is the #1 destination to buy
books and films. Yep. Google is powerful.

~~~
mcintyre1994
That last one surprises me - I'd have thought Amazon with Kindle and Apple
with iBooks (on iPad in particular) would outsell Google on books. I'd
probably have guessed iTunes top for films too but that's less surprising. Do
you have a source for it just out of interest?

~~~
monroepe
Yeah I find it hard to believe that Amazon isn't #1.

------
mobinni
You are comparing apples and oranges my friend. They all target specific user
experiences and vastly different services. If I were to guess, Google would be
vastly larger then the rest following by snapchat/facebook tied and twitter
lagging behind with 300 million plus active daily users.

------
rajacombinator
Google is much more sprawling, diverse, Microsoftian than those other
companies, which are all essentially focused on one core product.

~~~
eecks
FB have Facebook, messenger,whatsapp, instagram, ocutulus rift and others like
parse.com. I agree Google is more sprawling but only for now

